# Big Trout Wade Fishing; Seadrift, TX. 4/24-4/25/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The last couple days has been a bit of a brain teaser on the hunt for big trout. Seeing several 26-28â€ fish, we threw the box at em, but just couldnâ€™t get them to eat. Catching several 18-22â€ fish didnâ€™t seem to be as hard with DSLâ€™s and Softdine XLâ€™s. We even got to sight cast a couple reds in shin deep water. 

Persistence payed off today as we combed over the same areas, just hitting each area at different times than the day before. I ended up landing a big trout on the Victorious Secret super model. After a few photos she was released.

And a big thanks to Donnie at POC Rod&Gun, for getting my guys fixed up with some tackle and reels repaired.

May-July availability.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------

